# 1st day Home and Screaming Bloody Murder?



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok,
The 2 babies are doing great when we are around. The smaller one (Hershey) follows the bigger one around (Patches). Hershey was very much into his owners. He seemed very attached to them and very sweet. None were skittish around us at all. The white one (Patches) was barely around his owners, although when they held him he fell asleep in their arms. Both let her cut their hooves with no struggle. It was evidant they had plenty of attention, the older ones knew their names too.

Patches does nothing but Scream off the top of his lungs when we walk away. If we are in the yard with them they are playing, investigating, coming up to us for rubs, but when he sees us walk away he runs to the doghouse, jumps on the roof and screams bloody murder.... Not just baaa baaa... it's llike baaaaaaaa ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh with a piercing screach... I am sure you are familiar with this sound. We spent hours in there with them. They don't even need to be next to us, just as long as we are inside the yard with them. Soon as we leave, the screaming starts. The smaller one HERSHEY baaa baaa's a little, but low and barely. He seems more dependant on Patches, follows him everywhere and does what he does.

Anyway, is this normal for the 1st day? I know puppies cry and miss their home not sure whats normal for goats.... this guy seems so stressed when we leave him, he's crying out for us, I can hear him now, he's been non-stop screaming for about 15 minutes now... I feel so bad  

Lizzy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as I mentioned in your other thread -- this is normal.

But one thing you do not want to do is turn around and run to him every time he screams for you. THis will lead to bad behavior in the future.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes it is normal.....and annoying I know...give it time ....and like Stacey said ...don't go every time the baby cries ......it does create a bad habit...they are very smart and learn quickly... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Totally normal, and I know it is heartbreaking to hear him cry, but as Stacey and Pam said...do not run to him, he will have you trained in no time :wink: Easiest thing to do would be to let him go, he will get a hoarse throat and will be barely squeeking tomorrow because of his wailing, but it will pass. Watch some TV or turn on a radio to help drown him out, you know they are safe and comfie in their pen so he's not crying because of pain. :hug: It will pass in a few days.


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone... we left them alone after I posted. I talked to the breeder later on and she told me he yelled like that for the mother. She said there are always those vocal ones and he is one of them. I guess it's a good thing we live in the Country and not the City lol. 

At sundown we put them up in this warmer enclosed above the ground pen type thing and they went to sleep. We left, came home at 10pm, hubby went out there, fed them grain, they ate the whole thing and did not yell when he left... so... that was a good sign :wahoo: 

Tomorrow is a new day, we shall see how it goes. 
Well I guess I should say today, since it's 3am lol... I think I better get some sleep!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the kid was just taken from the mom... it takes a little while...to adjust.... sounds like... he is calming down already ...and is happy with his new home.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

No such luck, soon as we put them in the yard today baaaaaaaaaaaaa ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol... he was fine at night though. He's getting a little hoarse too... poor guy.... He screams for about 15 min, then stops then starts again.... Maybe tomorrow he won't have a voice at all :scratch: 

And yeah he was mostly weaned, eating grain, hay and being with other kids.... but still on mom "some parts of the day"... poor baby.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, you will learn the "oh hush" of goats and move on. I have some that will never not yell when they see me I just learned to leave and prey. ray: LOL In time they cut way back but some will never know to not do it. :roll: LOL


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

If he never stops I am going to :hair: lol......

Hershey (the Pygmy) joined in today... it was a choir... music to my ears :help: lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh No.... :doh: .. give it some time....hopefully ...it will get less noisy... if not ......get out the ear plugs... :help: :sigh:


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

It's fine, we dont have any neighbors :thumb: 

Here's Patches doing his thing lol.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty lil' guy! And just look at that healthy pink tongue :wink:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

If you can put him on ignore as he is fine and will learn that screaming does not get him anything. Go to him when he is quiet.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

We have a little guy who came in last night. He yelled all night and is still at it this morning. Poor thing. I am with you and praying it will stop soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH I so know what you are talking about. You think that is bad, try weaning like 10-20 babies at once. They all yell for mom. 

I hate to say it but he will go horse soon and it will get better. I look forward to when they lose their little Bbbbaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Just came in from an hour of petting and sitting around with them... all I can hear now is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol... They BOTH do not want us to leave. Trust me I do not go to them when they are screaming, but sometimes I am on my way out and he is doing it, maybe because he does it all day long except at night so it's hard to find a silent moment lol. Patches is the worse, he just loves to play with us and sit on my lap, he's such a funny, friendly little guy.... He was going hoarse yesterday, not today :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:hug: hang in there, it will get better. It takes my babies at least a week or tow, BUT my babies can hear their mom's call back to them so that is even worse. I have mom's and babies yelling to each other.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Earplugs. :shades: they work great. he'll be ok in a few more days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Here's Patches doing his thing lol.....


 Wow it looks loud without sound... :doh: :help: :hug:



> Earplugs. :shades: they work great. he'll be ok in a few more days.


 LOL ...I was just foolin about.... I know they won't cure anything....but is a temperary fix.... for the ears... :wink:


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

For some reason it doesn't bother me for me... it bothers me for THEM .... just feel bad for the kids ya know. He is still out there yelling for us.

They play, eat, do all sorts of things when we're around... Seems like all they want to do is yell for us when we're gone. He's spending his day screaming more than he does anything else. The little guy Hershey too, just not as loud and not as often.

If it was a screaming dog it would probably bother me, the goats I feel bad for lol....

Soon as Patches sees me he jumps on my lap, can anyone say seperation anxiety :sigh:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah I didn't mean it literally either, toth. :greengrin: . but goatmama you shouldn't spoil them too much or this WILL last longer than a few days---mark it up to a month long habit of screaming for you to come baby them .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yeah I didn't mean it literally either, toth. :greengrin:


 LOL ..  :snowlaugh:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Funny thing is, at some point you don't even hear most of it. Anymore I am like huh...what?? :ROFL: Remember, mom did that when we were little. LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Funny thing is, at some point you don't even hear most of it. Anymore I am like huh...what?? :ROFL: Remember, mom did that when we were little. LOL :slapfloor:


 LOL :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are they doing now?

To bad they don't sing Christmas Carols, everyone would hear them. :ROFL:


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Today was better.... Patches is kinda hoarse :horse: 

They scream soon as they see you, but better than the first few days :leap:


----------

